# A Day With Squidget!



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Get up an hour early. Being quiet, you get some coffee, try to sneak a few minutes on Pigeon Talk! Oops, you sneezed! The flapping starts and it gets louder and faster as you finish that first cup!

Begin the feeding and medicating schedule, Squidget pecks a lttle, but mostly just looks around. 15 minutes later, I do a little seed popping and do the one handed cage cleaning. Tuck Squidget back in!

Shower, grab a clean but green spotted towel, they all look like that now! Get ready for work. Then out to warm up and clean the snow off my car. Something is in my boot!

Back inside, Squidget's still flapping! I get the pigeon seed out of my boot, first! Squidget has decided he is now hungry and has pooped in his clean cage! Off to pecking finally, and the one hand cage cleaning again!

Arrive at work 10 minutes late, someone asks what is that on your shirt? I say nothing and head for the restroom!

Back home and Squidget is hungry! First I must prepare the formula, this time he is ready to peck seeds and dosn't want the formula! After we come to some sort of agreement on the formula, it is bath time!

I tuck his wet body inside my stained pidgy sweatshirt and head for Pigeon Talk! The rest of the evening is all one handed, untill the last feeding and medication schedule! Which goes good!

Now squidget is fed, happy, had all meds for the day, cage is nice and clean! So I wait for him to poop, nothing happens! I'm thinking, please poop now! I finally decide to tuck him in for the night. I have two hands again!

He must have been saving that last poop, because it was huge! One handed cleaning again!

Tomorrow is another day!

Thanks, Denise


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We love ya, Denise, and the Squidget too! Bless you for all you have done and are doing for our beloved Squidget! I know it's tough. I'll post about Bandito in the next day or two .. s/he's named after Bandit, a disabled pigeon I had for several years. Bandito is also a very sad case, but I can't bring myself to have this youngster put down. 'Dito's leg problems are far worse than Squidget's, but this little one has such a burning desire to live and such joy in life that I will do my best until there isn't anymore to do.

You and little Squidget do your very best to have a Happy Holiday season!

Terry


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you Terry, I would love to here Dito's story someday!

Denise


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww...what a Heart Warmer...

The 'Squidget Diaries' would be a Book I would read for sure!

Cover-to-cover...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You two are soulmates, no doubt about it.
Squidget couldn't have a better mom. Bless you for all you do. He is so lucky to have you.

Terry, I would love to read Dito's story, whenever you have a little time.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Denise,

Thank you for sharing! Those of us who have tackled and rehabbed a sick and handicapped bird know what it requires. I have seen the easy part, not the real hard cases, yet.  

God Bless you for being there for Squidget, and giving him the quality of life he deserves and demands! Your kindness, and caring has brought him this far.  

You are doing a terrific job and I'm proud to know you here on Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, Terry's post was so eloquent and, I think, echos our feelings about you and Squidget. Without the loving care you are giving this little baby, he would be long gone. You are doing a superb job and I hope you know all of us look forward to the day Squidget's health problems are over. Just keep in mind, when you're cleaning his little rear, that it is only temporary. Once he is off the formula, the poop will be much better.

Back when I rehabbed songbirds and pigeons, I was lucky to even get in the shower until bedtime. I remember one particularly bad day that I was so tired I couldn't even do that - just went to sleep. That too will pass for you. You can look back on this time and know that you did everything possible for Squidget.

I know this is discussed in another thread but it does help to keep the feathers trimmed around the vent. I have also used Dawn to clean bottoms with warm water, just get the cloth good and wet and hold it on the area a few minutes until the poop softens. I have also used an old toothbrush to comb through the feathers after they dry and that works well.

Regards, Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Denise, I loved your story, so well written and a universal description of what many of us are either going through or have been through at one time or another. Staying quiet in the a.m., seeds in the boots, poop on the shirt, spotted bath towels, all of it I just thoroughly enjoyed your description and empathized. Does seem that you and Squidget are soul mates for sure.
He couldn't have a better caregiver and I have a feeling he knows it and is truly grateful for his change of homes.

Best,

fp

PS-Terry, when you have the time, which I'm sure is scarce, I'd love to hear Dito's story.

Maggie, that's a great idea on the toothbrush


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you all!

I have to say Squidget is a very happy little fella even with all his problems! My days are blessed just to see his little face every morning! I believe in my heart he will get better, maybe not like other Pigeons, but I don't care!

Friday night I had a Christmas party with friends, put on my stained pidgy sweatshirt that he loves, tucked him in and took him along! I worried about stressing him, but he was happy and content the whole time!

Someday, Squidget will be an inspiration to others trying to help a special needs Pigeon!

Thanks again, Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You, Daryl and Phil may set a new fashion. I'll bet he is the only pigeon on the forum that went to a Christmas party. Terrific.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dnrslucky1 said:


> Someday, Squidget will be an inspiration to others trying to help a special needs Pigeon!
> Thanks again, Denise



*You and Squidget already are.! *


----------

